

Rebuilding a broken Gameboy with a Raspberry Pi - Aldo_MX
https://superpiboy.wordpress.com

======
flashingleds
This is a really nice example of a project post/build log.

Related, I think it would be a lot of fun to interface the Pi with the
original (not very good) LCD. Then you could make some kind of 'alternate
history' nextgen gameboy where the processor was massively upgraded but the
screen was not - enabling low res 3D, temporal dithering to expand beyond the
2bit palette, etc.

(I guess you could also simulate this on a regular computer or even the mod
discussed here, but that's somehow slightly less charming)

~~~
sspiff
I don't know if the latency on the original LCD would allow for temporal
dithering, but it would be pretty cool.

------
Someone1234
If this was a commercial product I'd be interested in buying one. The
formfactor (yes, yes, no internal batteries) is impressive for what
essentially amounts to a full PC.

Although myself, much like the OP, would almost certainly run RetroPi off of
it.

There are a few emulation stations kicking around (you can find them on
Amazon) but nothing near this compact or with this good of controls.

~~~
jimmaswell
>There are a few emulation stations kicking around (you can find them on
Amazon) but nothing near this compact or with this good of controls.

I've found a DS flash cart and a DSiXL to do this job well enough for what the
system is capable of emulating (up to GBA, Genesis, SNES). Not sure what the
state of 3DS flash carts is. For ~N64/PS1 a modded PSP is a great choice from
what I've heard.

~~~
spike021
Classic modded PSPs definitely work well. They're also pretty good for
Gameboys of all generations. DS wouldn't work though, at least as far as I
know.

~~~
mattezell
If I am not mistaken, what jimmaswell is describing is the same mod that made
my Gameboy Advance my most favorite of systems... Just google 'ds homebrew'
and you will discover a wealth of information... For gbas and ds(es???), you
could/can purchase a flash cart. There is a surprising amount of homebrew and
software hacks available out there that this flashable cart brings to the
table - not the least of which is the ability to load up emulators for
everything 'equal to or less than' the gba/ds(in general regards to cpu/ram
requirements) to play 'backups' of the games (which were also flashed onto the
cart along side of the emulators). My former GBA (paired with 2 flash carts)
was likely the third most used gaming system of my life to date(2600, NES,
GBA). All the games you could want (or fit on 512MB (A LOT when the games are
a few hundred k (nes) to a few mb (gba)) - 2600, NES, GBA, GEN and SNES - with
few/no issues.

All of this said, the PSP (1001?) was/is an awesome emulator... Capable of
playing everything up to PSP backups, you could play all of the above, with
PS1, NeoGeo/Capcom, and PSP support... Definitely a very nice gaming system
with a lot of power and capability... In the end, it was the GBAs battery
life, wonderfully thought out screen and compact size that always made me come
back to the gba. The PSP got a lot of play, but being able to stomp turtles
and collect rubies while sitting on a beach without shade just made the gba
the general purpose go-to for this casual gamer (as the PSP could serve as
little more than a mirror and hand warmer in this setting).

While generally frowned on by gaming manufacturers for obvious and founded
piracy concerns, there are some awesome hybrid systems that can be made out of
existing on-market systems. While I am sure that there are many whose ultimate
goal is piracy, there are a lot of people who enjoy modded systems for their
flexibility and enhanced capabilities.

~~~
spike021
Yeah my PSP 1001 was a great all-around device, especially when I used
homebrew apps and games - that's what got me interested in programming.

But as far as my original comment, this is actually what I meant:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8082102](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8082102)

------
writtles
Fantastic work. I think the pride one would feel in making this work is well
worth the $90 or so required for parts!

------
ddon
Put this up on Kickstarter! :)

------
jimmaswell
shame how the midi music doesn't work in so many doom ports

